# Introducing......



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

Talbot Hills Speedway

Location: Renton, WA

Track: 4 Lane MaxTrax

Table: 4x16

Status: 80% operational. Needs carpet, retaining walls on 3 more sides, and a timing issue solved (Brand A lights dont play well with Brand B sensors).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice Logo any pix?? mj


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

A car in every lane and a track in every basement!

Crim 08'


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*pics*

here she is


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Love the logo, maybe we can work it into a west coast sanctioning body logo.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

mking,nice track. How long did it take for delivery? Instead of carpet, think about vinyl looks really nice,and easy to clean. Ask SwamperGene for a picture of his track and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*maxtrax*

delivery wasnt a problem, i scored this on ebay for about 1/2 list price

a hobby store went out of business and sold their track

i stored it for years, planned to use it a project after the kid went to college...

last year i met a local racing group (all great guys except for martyb ), and they encouraged and helped me put it together and build the table


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Sweeeet congrats! mj


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

mking said:


> last year i met a local racing group (all great guys except for martyb ), and they encouraged and helped me put it together and build the table


Mike is just upset that as soon as he gets the timing done for his new track, I will be setting the track record on it.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

mking said:


> delivery wasnt a problem, i scored this on ebay for about 1/2 list price
> 
> a hobby store went out of business and sold their track
> 
> ...




You are a lucky man :wave:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Very nice! That looks like a blast to run on.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*maxtrax*

i was quite impressed with the quality of the track and the ease of assembly. we needed very little shimming to get nice flat joints between track sections. the track was stored in an unheated garage for a long time, and it cleaned up beautifully (the lane markings are a bit faded, thats it).

i was also happy to find out that even though the lane spacing is wider than many tracks, you can still get nerfing action. while running some practice laps, we didnt expect any nerf action, and i nerfed a friend on a corner with no retaining wall yet and nerfed him right onto the floor (fray t-jets). 

the group i race with has brsytal and buck routed tracks, and the maxtrax is almost as smooth. you really dont notice the joints.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Awwww jeeez Mike!

Been waiting on pics, and lo and behold I get up and it's Xmas morn. Just gorgeous! While Marty's Brystal is to die for, it is after all, old hat. He's just suffering from track envy...like 99% of the rest of the viewers. Who wouldnt? 

Benchwork looks great from here. However! I'm gonna have to knock points off...Is that my favorite, and irreplacable "Trek" controller dangling precariously on the edge of doom? You should be punished. Send it to me immediately and go spank yourself!

Congradulations Mike, I know you've waited a long time.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I posted on the maxtraxx thing a bit ago. Given enough time I'll end up scrapping what I currently have in favor of a maxtraxx. I ran on one of those a few times and was just amazed at how awesome those things really are. They're expensive but in my opinion totally worth it, sooooo smooth.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> While Marty's Brystal is to die for, it is after all, old hat. He's just suffering from track envy...like 99% of the rest of the viewers. Who wouldnt?


OLD HAT?!?!?! OLD HAT!?!?!?!?!?! OLD HAT?!?!?!!? Gkkkkkekekeekk, spppppttttttt, gaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh, nnnnnnnggggggkgkkkkkkkk....... *Marty passes out*


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Marty you forgot, in the immortal words of bill the cat from doonesbury & lead tongue for the band called 'opus dais'............... "thppbbtt!"


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Can you post some bigger pics??




:lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> OLD HAT?!?!?! OLD HAT!?!?!?!?!?! OLD HAT?!?!?!!? Gkkkkkekekeekk, spppppttttttt, gaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh, nnnnnnnggggggkgkkkkkkkk....... *Marty passes out*


Just checkin yer pulse Marty. :thumbsup: 

Ya gotta admit it's pretty cool and Yellow Tounge deserved it.  

I confess I was just teasin you for emphasis. 

Tell your track I'm very sorry


----------

